# Wanted. ASPC pictures



## Ouburgia (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi all,

After writing several articles about AMHA, British shetlands, etc, it's my turn now to write an article about the American Shetland pony.

I'm reading a lot at the moment to create the correct article (if you have information websites you're very welcome!)

But what I need are pictures that I may use.

Youre (stable) name will be placed by the picture (Like: Picture offered by ..... stables) and also youre website if you own one.

I'm searching for adult pony's in show condition. I can't use "standing pictures" (format of the picture)

For an example see http://www.bokt.nl/wiki/American_miniature_horse (still in need of great head photo for that)

If you think you have a suitable picture I may use, please let me know!

Best Regards,

Stef


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you need action photos?


----------



## Ouburgia (Oct 8, 2008)

I can use action/working pictures for the picture part, but I MUST have a great head, and a great "stand" picture for the breed discription.

For the record: Offered horses must be ASPC regiserd of course.

If someone who know's A LOT about american shetlands, please contact me on my messenger: [email protected] I really can use all the help I can get.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 9, 2008)

You can use any pictures from our web site if you like.


----------



## alphahorses (Oct 9, 2008)

You can use these. If you use any, just email me privately and I'll tell you what photographer to give credit to.

http://www.alphahorses.com/photos/AlphaFar...ical_photos.htm

http://www.alphahorses.com/images/horses/A...csLadyInRed.jpg

http://www.alphahorses.com/images/horses/B...S_0107_600w.jpg

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d171/Alp...rbana_2006_.jpg

Ronaele


----------



## Ouburgia (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the reply's! (also per PM)

I'm sure their are usable pictures between them.

I'm writing at the moment. Off course I will put the link here when it's finished


----------



## Ouburgia (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi all.....

I've written the aricle (not quite happy with it yet..) special thanks to Llewela and Leanna for helping out.

I'm still in need of some pictures for the gallery

One in driving

One of a horse ridden by kids (under saddle)

A foal (hairy and cudly  )

If you think you have anything else suitable, please mail to: [email protected]

you can find the article (so far)n here:

http://www.bokt.nl/wiki/Amerikaanse_shetlander


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 23, 2008)

Your aticle is coming along very nicely!!

Jazz Singer






I'm so honored that you used his pic!


----------



## windermerefarm (Nov 4, 2008)

Ouburgia said:


> Hi all,
> After writing several articles about AMHA, British shetlands, etc, it's my turn now to write an article about the American Shetland pony.
> 
> I'm reading a lot at the moment to create the correct article (if you have information websites you're very welcome!)
> ...


Stef,

You are welcome to use pictures from our website. We have modern and classic shetlands.

we have a good posed picture of the impress my daddy stallion along with a motion shot on the rail in halter. take a look at windermereshetlands.com Let me know if I can help further

John

Windermere Farm


----------

